# username



## bella1210 (Sep 6, 2010)

i just wanted to know if any of you came up with your username from some thing or you just made it up i made my by putting my dog name in bella and then putting the moth i was born in 10 and my sister 12 and i got bella1210


----------



## More of a BYC person (Sep 6, 2010)

I got mine from  being addicted to BYC oh And i came here because i am raising a baby deer who drinks GOATS milk sooooo yaaaaaaaa


----------



## bella1210 (Sep 7, 2010)

More of a BYC person said:
			
		

> I got mine from  being addicted to BYC oh And i came here because i am raising a baby deer who drinks GOATS milk sooooo yaaaaaaaa


who are you on byc


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Sep 8, 2010)

first initial.lastname


----------



## hobbyfarmrookie (Sep 8, 2010)

I started on BYC when I began my hobby farm so felt hobbyfarmrookie was fitting, have the same on BYC, BYH, SS.


----------



## TigerLilly (Sep 8, 2010)

Favorite flower & my name


----------



## DonnaBelle (Sep 8, 2010)

My ex-husband used to call me "DonnaBelle" when he really wanted to make me mad.  So in tribute to not having him anymore, it is now my username.  Make sense? Only to me......

Real name:  Donna Marie


----------



## Iwantgoats (Sep 12, 2010)

I think my username is self explanatory.
I wanted goats and now I have them, but I am never satisfied *(sigh)*


----------



## lilchick (Sep 12, 2010)

I chose mine years ago when I raised tiny bantam chickens.. I am not little but they are..


----------



## ohne (Sep 12, 2010)

mine is the first part of my herd name. Ohne Fehler which is German for without fault. Kinda a joke as I raise dairy goats for show and exhibition poultry.


----------



## poorboy (Sep 12, 2010)

I just checked my wallet,and it made sense!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Sep 13, 2010)

Mine started as a joke. When DH told a friend we were getting chickens, he began calling him the "Michigan Chicken Wrangler." I kept the same handle on here for convenience.


----------



## vitamin A (Dec 5, 2010)

i got mine from a wood stove brand


----------



## ChickenGirl11 (Dec 11, 2010)

I love chickens even though I don't have any i'm a girl and i'm 11.


----------



## Dutchgirl (Dec 13, 2010)

I made it up when I first joined BYChickens: Dutch, for one of my favorite chicken breeds, and girl, cuz I am one.


----------



## petej (Dec 23, 2010)

First name, last initial.


----------



## elevan (Dec 23, 2010)

first initial last name

Real original I know but it's easy for me to remember!


----------



## ALEXthegoat (Jan 4, 2011)

my fav. goat...


----------



## animalloverabh (Jan 8, 2011)

the first two words are self exlpanitary. abh are my initials


----------



## theawesomefowl (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey, Alanna! Welcome to BYH!


----------



## animalloverabh (Jan 9, 2011)

theawesomefowl said:
			
		

> Hey, Alanna! Welcome to BYH!


Hi! (Is it awsomefowl?  ) Thanks!


----------



## Calliopia (Jan 9, 2011)

Mine is just a user name that I've had for ages. I use the same one for all forums so I don't have to remember a new one. 

It started out as Calliope which is the muse of poetry but early on I found out that was pretty much always taken.  So I fiddled with the last couple letters until I found one that was never taken.


----------



## Bimpnottin (Apr 12, 2011)

Mine is one of those weird ones that other people won't get, but I'll try. 

Bimpnottin Noregard is the name of a gnome character I played YEARS ago during our weekly get together with friends when we were playing D&D (yes, Dungeons & Dragons!  ) and it's turned into my username.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (May 5, 2011)

Kind of self explanitory... the name of my farm... that contains my last name.


----------



## Sparks Fly (Jul 16, 2011)

My herd sires name is Sparky, I have a doe named Sparkles. So I thought that with my goats Sparks will fly


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 16, 2011)

Better Half picked my username.  He knows I love to learn.  Made sense.


----------



## ChickieBooBoo (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm not really sure how I got ChickieBooBoo, it doesn't really mean anything specific (at least to me) but my BYC friends have had some fun creating cool nicknames out of it!


----------



## equinehugger3 (Aug 18, 2011)

Because I hug equines.  
I also use the same for all websites.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Aug 19, 2011)

Woodleigh Creek is the name of my rabbitry.


----------



## Zinnia-Hen (Aug 20, 2011)

Mine is just one of my chicken's names.


----------



## Dixon (Aug 30, 2011)

Mine is of my horse.


----------



## SoaringHawksFarm (Sep 20, 2011)

mine is taken from the first part of my farm name and the rest from breeding poultry you get chicks.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Sep 21, 2011)

My husband is a Diesel Engineer and he uses DieselEngineer for the forums he is on so... I use MrsDieselEngineer


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 21, 2011)

Play on the word Satyr--- to make it look like that's hysterical..... cuz I'm just silly most of the time.... and laugh at most anything lol


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Sep 22, 2011)

I got mine from my chickens. One of my hens is named Sunny. I have 6 hens total. So it is Sunny & the 5 egg layers.  I figured I'd keep the same one on BYH as the one on BYC. Except I accidentaly did a capital S on BYH. (so on BYH it's Sunny & the 5 egg layers and on BYC it is sunny & the 5 egg layers).


----------



## EllieMay (Dec 1, 2011)

Everyone called me EllieMay (from the Beverly Hillbillies) when I was a kid because I loved animals so much and took care of strays.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 1, 2011)

If you are Aussie, Kiwi, or a Brit, you might refer to the Queens mother as the Queen Mum.  Mama is my main goat.  She's a herd Queen.  She thinks I'm her mama.


----------



## RPC (Dec 1, 2011)

RPC are my initials


----------



## Dapplepony (Dec 3, 2011)

My username is from my pony, who is dapple gray.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 10, 2011)

My username is SmallFarmGirl because I've always been short through out my life + I'm a girl + and my farm is small = SmallFarmGirl !!!!


----------



## Mamaboid (Dec 10, 2011)

Mine is a name I have had for 13 years and dates back to when I was a chat host on AOL.  My host name was Seagull, and as I was the "mama" of a bunch of regulars, they dubbed me "Mamabird".  One of the regulars poke with some kind of accent,  and said that if she was to say it, it would come out "Mamaboid", and viola, my new name was born. When I signed up to BYC, I thought it was a very fitting name.


----------



## EllieMay (Dec 4, 2012)

Funny.

I have a friend with that accent.


----------

